# TPM -Trusted Platform Module



## KonterSchock (22. Oktober 2013)

hi Leute, hab da was gefunden was viele hier noch nie gelesen haben, bin der Meinung das jeder hier darüber informiert sein sollte, denke mal nicht das alle hier wissen was TPM bedeutet, liest den Artikel, ich hoffe es leuchtet euch ein, mir persönlich gehen diese Kontroll Maßnahmen auf die Nüsse, warum? weil ich frei sein möchte! hat der Chip was mit NSA zu tun? mich würde die wahrheit hinter der bühne interessieren. 

eine weiterer frage ist, was können wir noch dran ändern? jeder der pc Hardware verbastelt, unterstützt Teufels Werk, das schlimme dran ist "unwissend" deswegen möchte ich mit dem Artikel drauf hinweisen das hinter dem ganzen eine böse Strategie steckt, liest den Artikel.


Trusted Platform Module: So will die PC-Industrie Kunden entmündigen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

was ist TPM? liest hier,
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trusted_Platform_Module

warum ich das mache? na weil ich hier im pcgh noch nix trüber gelesen habe und der Meinung bin das viele darüber informiert sein sollten.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (22. Oktober 2013)

Aber ich glaube wahrlich was neues ist das nicht oder? Glaube zu meinen sowas schon mal gelesen zu haben. Sind die Dinger aber nicht meist in den Business-/Profi-Lösungen enthalten? Warum die Quelle Bezug auf Windows 8 nimmt und warum das nicht auch mit Windows 7 funktionieren soll, entzieht sich mir. Kaufst du dir ein ASUS-Board, sollte solch ein Chip nicht verbaut sein, aber eben auf OEM-Dingern dieser Gebiete.


----------



## meik19081999 (22. Oktober 2013)

Egal welcher pc es ist nicht schön wenn man schon so weit geht und den leuten dir macht über ihr eigentum wegnimmt.
Es wird langsam zu stark überwacht.
Gruß


----------



## Netboy (22. Oktober 2013)

Gelöscht


----------



## KonterSchock (23. Oktober 2013)

2005 eingeführt, warum führt man überhaupt sowas ein? zu was dient es??? bringt es den Anwender was? nein!

2015 warum müssen die Hersteller diesen chip überhaupt verbauen? für den user bringt dieser chip doch garnix sprich den bezahlt er unwissend mit damit er am ende unwissend spioniert wird, man sollte echt was gegen machen, es dient echt nur zu Spionage, ich kann ja verstehen das man das Internet sicherer machen möchte aber dies ist total der falsche weg, außerdem gibts Leute die kaufen sich ein pc und sind überhaupt nicht im Internet mit dem ding, was hat der chip dann für aufgaben? sendet er über gps daten an NSA? soweit ich gelesen hab spionieren die sogar wen dein Smartphone aus ist, und das sogar über die Kamera und Mikrophone, geht es nicht zu weit? hier beweise zu Spionage, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsDOioCS744

und das m$ dies antreibt mit deren Microsoft-Siegel "Windows Certified"ist lachhaft, die arbeiten doch mit NSA zusammen, es ist ein graus was draußen passiert, was können wir gegen tun? haben wir überhaupt eine Wahl? es wird regelrecht aufgezwungen, egal ob es beim Handy oder Konsole ist, der jenige der sich sowas kauft unterstützt das unwissend mit und das geht mir persönlich gegen den strich, ich denke nicht das wen die Leute das vor dem kauf wissen dies dann nachhinein noch kaufen werden. leider sagt keiner was, es wird nur gesagt wie schön das gerät ist, aber das man ausspioniert wird durch diese TPM chips sagt keiner was zu.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke besonders US Firmen werden sicher gezwungen dies einzubauen, und darüber stillschweigen zu bewahren.
Ist glaube ich nicht unwahrscheinlich, denn es haben schon einige Firmen geschlossen, die sich gegen die US Vorschriften bezüglich Datenspionage gewehrt haben.
Das dumme dabei ist, das auch die Hersteller davon profitieren, also wahrscheinlich etwas was man nicht verhindern können wird, zumindest nicht Weltweit.
Wird echt Zeit das die EU wirklichen Druck aufbaut, dafür bezahlen wir sie ja !


----------



## Superwip (23. Oktober 2013)

Ein TPM ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert das einige interessante Sicherheitsfunktionen bieten kann aber auch etwa für DRM Zwecke "missbraucht" werden kann. Wichtig ist das der User volle Kontrolle über das TPM hat was bisher -zumindest am PC- auch immer gewährleistet war.

Das man sich nicht unbedingt auf die Fähigkeiten des TPM verlassen sollte wenn es darum geht sich vor der NSA zu verstecken sollte klar sein.


Wer Angst vor neuen Hardware-Sicherheitslücken hat sollte eher das UEFI fürchten...


Was ist ein TPM überhaupt und was macht es?

Es ist ein Chip für Kryptografische Zusatzfunktionen der im Wesentlichen folgendes ermöglicht:

-Bindung von Daten an einen PC; Daten können so verschlüsselt werden das sie nur an einem bestimmten PC (mit einem bestimmten TPM) geöffnet werden können
-Sichere Speicherung kryptografischer Schlüssel ohne direkten Softwarezugriff auf die Schlüssel
-Sicherer (und schneller) Zufallsgenerator
-Sichere Identifikation eines Computers bei der Kommunikation in einem Netzwerk


----------

